# built 1.8t oil issue



## .Ent (Nov 29, 2012)

hey guys, looking for some input here, just finished building the motor and it seems to be blowing some oil on startup,(however not blowing smoke?) looking around the most common issue ive seen is a clogged pcv valve, the motor is running rich as im still working on the tune (possible washed rings?) any ideas?


----------



## .Ent (Nov 29, 2012)

bump for dying mk4?


----------



## .Ent (Nov 29, 2012)

im sure it'll fix itself......


----------



## .Ent (Nov 29, 2012)

well this is helpful


----------



## .Ent (Nov 29, 2012)

common guyz I want to fix issues so I can Tokyo drift


----------



## H100VW (May 10, 2001)

.Ent said:


> common guyz I want to fix issues so I can Tokyo drift


Have you done a compression or leak down test on it?

Pull the hockey puck from the TIP and block the TIP. Does it still smoke?

What colour is the smoke?

Gavin


----------



## .Ent (Nov 29, 2012)

compression and leak tests checked out great, still is smoking a very faint blue on warmup idle.


----------



## H100VW (May 10, 2001)

Rings maybe need more time to bed in? 

Gavin


----------



## .Ent (Nov 29, 2012)

that's what I was thinking, however I've been running it consistently to no avail.


----------



## mk3ninja (Nov 28, 2013)

valve stem seals???


----------



## .Ent (Nov 29, 2012)

haven't checked yet, been way too busy


----------

